# Interface wird nicht erkannt.



## thelighter2 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo
seid heute funktioniert mein PHONIC HELIX BOARD 12 FIREWIRE MKII nicht mehr richtig.Es wird einfach in den einstellungen einfach nicht angezeigt (no output/input devices found) das blaue licht für eine FIREWIRE verbindung leuchtet am Pult.

Betriebssystem:MAC Os X leopard 10.5

brauche dringend Hilfe

thx im voraus
MFG ALex


----------



## Nisch0 (5. Juni 2008)

Probier doch mal ASIO4All treiber..


----------



## thelighter2 (6. Juni 2008)

soweit ich weiss gibt es bei MAc keinen asio4all ausserdem ging das doch die ganze zeit


----------

